# Online resources



## rom_itn

Hi guys, I've just started learning Latin at school and I've been searching the internet for a decent Latin traning website. I still couldn't find one ( I didn't spend much time for the search though) I wonder if anyone of you already know some good sites. It doesn't matter if the lessons are in English or Italian.

Thanks a lot
Rom


----------



## silvietta

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I've just started learning Latin at school and I've been searching the internet for a decent Latin traning website. I still couldn't find one ( I didn't spend much time for the search though) I wonder if anyone of you already know some good sites. It doesn't matter if the lessons are in English or Italian.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Rom


 
I can help you with latin...;-P
There was a site I can't remember... I'll try to find it again in the meanwhile if you need help ask...


----------



## rom_itn

silvietta said:
			
		

> I can help you with latin...;-P
> There was a site I can't remember... I'll try to find it again in the meanwhile if you need help ask...


 
Grazie Laura! Sei un mito


----------



## fastidio83

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I've just started learning Latin at school and I've been searching the internet for a decent Latin traning website. I still couldn't find one ( I didn't spend much time for the search though) I wonder if anyone of you already know some good sites. It doesn't matter if the lessons are in English or Italian.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Rom



Digita su google italia "lezioni di latino" ma senza le virgolette. Scegli il primo risultato, sembra abbastanza fornito ma non ho controllato i link.
Prova a dare un'occhiata.
Ciao


----------



## Jana337

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I've just started learning Latin at school and I've been searching the internet for a decent Latin traning website. I still couldn't find one ( I didn't spend much time for the search though) I wonder if anyone of you already know some good sites. It doesn't matter if the lessons are in English or Italian.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Rom


Hi Rom,

We have got a forum for Other languages. I am moving your request there, it will receive more attention. 

Jana

P.S. You might find some useful information in Other Languages as well.


----------



## Idioteque

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Grazie Laura! Sei un mito



Grazie!   Ma in questo caso il "mito" è silvietta!  è lei ad averti fornito il suo aiuto....  
Io posso provare ad aiutarti... sperando di non essermi troppo "arrugginita"...  
Ciao, Laura


----------



## JLanguage

Textkit.com is a really great resource for learning Latin.


----------



## silvietta

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Grazie Laura! Sei un mito


 

Eheh magari non proprio un mito;-) più che altro io sono Silvietta ;-P


----------



## rom_itn

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Grazie!  Ma in questo caso il "mito" è silvietta!  è lei ad averti fornito il suo aiuto....
> Io posso provare ad aiutarti... sperando di non essermi troppo "arrugginita"...
> Ciao, Laura


 


			
				silvietta said:
			
		

> Eheh magari non proprio un mito;-) più che altro io sono Silvietta ;-P


 
Mi perdonate Laura....e Silvietta  , Ero stanco e messo addormentato quando lo stavo scirivendo ieri. Se non mi sbaglio stavo rispondo il post di Laura in un'altra pagina e quindi ho sbagliato i nomi.

Comunque sono grato per tutte tue risposte. Questo forum è il migliore!!! 
Grazie mille
Rom


----------

